# OpenOffice Seitennummerierung



## Hattrix (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei OpenOffice Writer Seitennummerierung in der Fußzeile einfügen?


----------



## PhoenixXP (20. März 2008)

*Menü:* Einfügen > Feldbefehl > Seitennummer (akt. Seite) oder Seitenanzahl (Summe aller Seiten)


----------

